# E3D help



## America-I-can (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello,

Looking for any advice or information regarding changing from a j1 visa to E3D.

My husband is changing jobs and we are leaving the country together so I can come back in on his. I want to go somewhere warm (not Australia) has anyone had experience doing this south of USA?? I know some countries do not know what an e3 is and would appreciate feedback.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

not really sure what you are actually asking 
US visas are not issued in the US 
you will need to return to Australia to get an E-3


----------



## America-I-can (Feb 8, 2014)

Hmm no I'm sorry that is not correct. My husband got both of his visas to work on an e3 in Canada . What I am asking is are there any other consulates that people have had experience with like Barbados or somewhere in the Caribbean? 

Thanks for trying.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you were very lucky there in most case they will not issues you a visa unless you are 
resident in that country ..you will have to ask the other consulates if they will do it ..


----------



## Tobe (Feb 9, 2014)

I have an E3D but have always renewed in Australia (Melbourne consulate is much better than Sydney, less crowded). I have heard that you can renew at consulates in other countries but having to leave our passports at a foreign embassy and subject to a foreign postal service has dissuaded us from doing that. Not hard to do in Australia although (suspect regardless of where you do it) they will want to see a copy of your marriage certificate.


----------



## tully (Jan 5, 2012)

Ottawa is the go to place but I do know people who have done it in Barbados and Dominican Republic. You need to be prepared to sit in a resort for a week (such a hardship!) - takes longer than Canada.


----------

